# app vevo indisponible en suisse ?



## levaudois85 (27 Mai 2016)

Bonjour, je suis sur l'app store de ma apple tv 4 et je ne trouve pas l'app Vevo.
je me demandais si s'était un bug ou juste parce qu'elle n'est pas dispo en suisse ?

merci


----------

